
An Overview of Blockchain-Based Universal Basic Income Projects - wslh
https://www.usv.com/blog/an-overview-of-blockchain-based-universal-basic-income-projects
======
whb07
This is just like paddy bucks from Always Sunny:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyxxE1AcUSM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyxxE1AcUSM)

